
How to Ship a Mobile App - gsavit
https://www.runway.team/blog/how-to-ship-a-mobile-app
======
kiptoo
The whole app release process is a total mess. Having to hop between
Asana/Trello, Teams/Slack, Android Studio, Bitrise/App Center, Firebase and
the app stores multiple times is a real pain. It'd be nice if there's a glue
to link all these systems together -- if Runway can do it without needing a
lot of setup code/config, even better

------
gsavit
My team and I have been doing some thinking on the mobile app release process.
It's such a necessary part of the overall mobile development lifecycle, but it
often seems overlooked: having been through hundreds of mobile releases
ourselves, we realized we had never paused to think about what the end-to-end
process actually entails.

So, we tried to capture it all in writing. It's a high-level piece aimed at
the entire cross-disciplinary mobile team (not just engineers!) and other
stakeholders.

We'd love to hear your thoughts! Does anything stand out to you? Have we
forgotten or overemphasized any steps in the process? How does your team ship
apps?

